# Whats your most exotic Fish/invert/thing you have brought?



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

I hope a light hearted post 

What's the most exotic, bizarre or fantastic thing you have in your tank? Be it fish, invert, shrimp or crab....or anything else!!!!

Mine has to be the Lobster, even though all we've seen of him is some quick moving ass between the rocks and a big pile of substrate pushed out from under the rocks where he's made his nest...he's so cool :mrgreen:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

probably just my pistol and goby pair... interesting how they form that mutualistic behavior. Of coarse this isn't rare or bizzare.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

not a strange invert, but my coral banded shrimp definitely has a personality. i love him.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Hehe, I have to say that my Cleaner shrimp run a close second to the lobster sometimes, Freefall Jedi Yoda fish cleaning.........

The double backflip is best not discussed.

The light-saber....not bad


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

My wierdest as of now is probably my old TSN or my dwarf fuzzy lionfish.

In a while it'll be my seahorses im getting.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've had some pretty weird stuff over the years, like a golden Brotula and a few deep-sea flashlight fish. Right now, though?
Just a Sea Robin.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

how'd you keep deep sea fish?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> I've had some pretty weird stuff over the years, like a golden Brotula and a few deep-sea flashlight fish. Right now, though?
> Just a Sea Robin.


i used to have a sea robin that i caught wild. he was so cool. couldn't stop eating! :lol:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Deepsea fish aren't especially hard to keep. If the collectors can get them to the surface without harming them, the job is halfway done. After that, just keep them cool and in the dark. feed live foods


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

Shark Egg.

After 2 months hatched out a Banded Bamboo Shark. 

Before that, i had a 2 1/2 ft Nurse Shark that would eat frozen shrimp out of my hand.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

My peppermint shrimp definately have a lot of personality, but I'm especially proud of my Psychedelic Mandarinfish. I always hear about how difficult/nearly impossible they are to keep/feed (especially in a 30g tank by a SW novice), but my girl has been with me for well over six months, and loves to fill herself with frozen (thawed) bloodworms and mysis!


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

These little sexy shrimp would definitely have to be one of the more interesting critters I've kept over the years. Tiny size, tons of attitude. They hang out in corals wagging their little tushie at you when you get close.










Barbie


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

welcome to the forums barbie, nice sexy shrimp you've got there... I plan on getting some myself for my seahorse tank.


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome. I've actually been here off and on for years, but my post count doesn't reflect it due to the total restructuring the site had awhile back .

Barbie


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I see I see, well then welcome back and stick around!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Those sexy shrimp are cute! I've never seen 'em for sale in my area... How big are they? Would they get along with my peppermint shrimp if I ever did find some?


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

They don't appear to hurt anything. They're TINY and only get to be an inch. It's going to be more difficult to find things that won't eat THEM I'd think.

Barbie


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

they only get about an inch and a half long


----------

